

Netflix Business Plan For The Next 20 Years - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/06/netflix-business-plan-for-the-next-20-years/

======
williamjames
As a netflix subscriber, I want to say that their likelihood of achieving
these goals is surprisingly obtainable despite all of the threats that they
described. I pay nine dollars a month and get to watch a physical DVD about
every three days, which in my opinion is a fair price. Add to this the
streaming service and it is a great deal. As they mentioned, expanding the
hardware/platforms that the streaming service is available on is important. I
would like to see them make this priority number one, and I think that it
would be in their best interest to do so.

~~~
jeffcoat
As a Netflix subscriber ... sometimes I forget, for weeks at a time, that they
can send me physical DVDs. Even with a limited (by comparison) selection, the
streaming service is already much more useful to me than DVDs-by-mail.

------
krupan
Slide 30, exploring the, "Piracy Threat," ends, "The sooner three-strikes or
similar legislation passes, the less piracy will spread."

Is Netflix lobbying for three-strikes legislation?

------
g0atbutt
Netflix is a lot more internet savvy then I originally gave them credit.

Great management transitioning into an online distributor instead of solely a
physical media company.

------
fuzzythinker
Not if ATT's new data pricing catches on to home broadband in US (not likely,
but not impossible either). Edit: Ah, slide 31 mentioned it..

------
drivebyacct
Oh I never ever ever would have guessed...

